# للبيع / شاحنة مرسيدس شاسيه اكتروس 3346 موديل: 2003 رقم العرض : 356038‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مرسيدس شاسيه اكتروس 3346

موديل: 2003

المسافه المقطوعه: 690,000 كم

الجير بوكس:يدوي

رقم العرض : 356038

وقود ديزل

القوه : 460حصان

اورو3

اول تسجيل:مايو2003

المحاور:4

8x4 

سوست اماميه وخلفيه

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 230الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 































​


----------

